# Suppression fichier dans time capsule impossible



## chicodoparis (8 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir a tous,

Je viens d acquerir une time capsule 1 Go. Elle fonctionne a merveille, fait ses sauvegardes sans problemes.

Par contre j ai copié des dossiers et fichiers sur la TC pour liberer de l espace sur mon Macbook pro. 

La aussi pas de soucis, je peux utiliser mes fichiers depuis la TC.

Par contre je n arrive pas a supprimer les fichiers depuis la TC. Je ne cherche pas a annuler les fichiers de sauvegarde mais bien des fichiers que j ai copié directement dessus, comme sur un DD externe.

Le message d erreur est soit "fichier verrouillé , soit "fichier utilisé". 

Ca fait deux jours que je suis dessus et je sens que je craque......

Merci par avance de votre aide !!!

Bonne soirée


----------



## mhir2000 (3 Septembre 2010)

Salut - consulte l'article suivant: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1526?viewlocale=fr_FR - en, particulier la partie "Astuce pour utilisateurs avertis : suppression de fichiers verrouillés" tout en bas. J'avais exactement le même problème que toi et il est maintenant résolu.


----------

